# green poop



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am trying to figure out why my goat is pooping green and watery but in good spirits.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you changed feed or anything? Green is usually dietary. I would give Probios and a B Complex shot.


----------



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

